# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Wat is beter bronwater of drinkwater uit de kraan?

## afra1213

In het drinkwater dat naar meer dan zeven miljoen mensen in Chicago en omgeving wordt gepompt zijn sporen aangetroffen van geslachtshormonen, medicijnen, vlamvertragers en onkruidverdelgers.
Daarnaast worden antidepressiva in toenemende mate voorgeschreven aan mensen, vaak zonder dat ze gediagnosticeerd zijn met een psychische aandoening.

Na een onderzoek uit 2008 ontdekten lokale autoriteiten dat meer dan 20 farmaceutische medicijnen en andere chemicaliën worden doorgelaten door de waterzuiveringsinstallaties van Chicago.

Wetenschappers komen steeds meer te weten over de effecten van lange termijn blootstelling*aan dergelijk besmet drinkwater. We moeten aandacht besteden aan de cumulatieve effecten van blootstelling bij lage doses op mensen, zei Thomas Burke, decaan van de Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health.

Net als andere steden moet Chicago haar inwoners op de hoogte stellen wanneer het drinkwater gereguleerde verontreinigde stoffen bevat, zoals lood, kunstmest en schadelijke bacteriën. Bij medicijnen en andere ongereguleerde substanties is dit niet vereist.

Afgelopen maand lieten de autoriteiten weten het drinkwater te zullen testen op substanties die niet op de lijst staan van gereguleerde toxines. Een lijst van deze stoffen die de Chicago Tribune wist te bemachtigen werd pas op de website van de stad gepubliceerd toen de krant erom vroeg.

Overheidsfunctionarissen begonnen het water te testen nadat de Chicago Tribune sporen van medicijnen, restanten van gezondheidsproducten en industriële chemicaliën in het drinkwater aantrof. In het drinkwater van de stad zijn onder meer de geslachtshormonen testosteron en progesteron aangetroffen; gemfibrozil, een cholestorol-verlagend medicijn; en DEET, een actief bestanddeel in insectenspray.

Voorts bleek dat het drinkwater perfluor octaan sulfonaat (PFOS) bevat, een grondstof voor blusschuim; bisfenol A, een organische verbinding in kunststoffen; en Tris(2-ethylhexyl)fosfaat, een vlamvertrager en lijmcomponent in sluitingen van voedingsverpakkingen. Eerder was al gebleken dat het drinkwater veel chroom en lood bevat.

Conventionele waterzuiveringsinstallaties filteren sommige substanties eruit, maar andere worden doorgelaten. Het afvalwater van meer dan 300 steden belandt in het Michiganmeer en haar aftakkingen. De positie van het Amerikaanse milieuagentschap EPA is dat het nog niet genoeg bewijs heeft verzameld om farmaceutische substanties en vele andere chemicaliën in het drinkwater te kunnen beperken.

Als mogelijke oplossing kunnen mensen zelf hun eigen drinkwater filteren. Het blijkt dat waterzuiveringsinstallaties veel ongereguleerde chemicaliën doorlaten. Bovendien kunnen mensen zelf met gedachtekracht de kristallen van het water beïnvloeden, zoals Dr. Emoto laat zien.

Antidepressiva
Hoe komen er zoveel medicijnen in het drinkwater terecht? Volgens een nieuwe studie van de Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health worden antidepressiva steeds vaker voorgeschreven aan individuen die niet gediagnosticeerd zijn met een psychische aandoening.
In de Verenigde Staten wordt 80 procent van de antidepressiva niet voorgeschreven door psychiaters. De resultaten zijn in augustus 2011 verschenen in Health Affairs. Volgens het Amerikaanse Centrum voor Ziektepreventie CDC kreeg tussen 2005 en 2008 bijna 9 procent van de Amerikaanse bevolking ten minste één soort antidepressivum voorgeschreven.
Farmaceutische bedrijven moedigen artsen aan om medicatie voor off-label gebruik voor te schrijven. Bij off-label gebruik van medicijnen krijgt men een medicijn voorgeschreven voor de behandeling van een ziekte of klacht, anders dan waarvoor dit medicijn is geregistreerd.

In het Journal of Public Health is in januari dit jaar een studie verschenen waaruit blijkt dat farmaceutische bedrijven hun medicijnen op een agressieve manier proberen te verkopen aan artsen. Het wordt tijd dat artsen opstaan en medicijnen niet langer zo snel voorschrijven, aldus Howard Brody, directeur van het Institute for the Medical Humanities van de Universiteit van Texas.

Bronnen: Chicagotribune.com en Rawstory.com
Verwant artikel: De geheimen van water

----------


## Raimun

Hej afra1213....
Indrukwekkend artikel ...
Amerikanen zien het meestal " groots "..zo ook hun " vervuiling "  :EEK!: 
Gelukkig wonen wij in België ../ ..Nederland ..!!
Voorlopig kan je hier nog " kraantjeswater " drinken en op je twee oren slapen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flogiston

> Gelukkig wonen wij in België ../ ..Nederland ..!!
> Voorlopig kan je hier nog " kraantjeswater " drinken en op je twee oren slapen


Klopt.

Trouwens, als je in Utrecht woont zoals afra1213, dan komt er zelfs bronwater uit de kraan! Het Utrechtse kraanwater komt namelijk uit precies dezelfde bron als het Sourcy, dat je in flessen kunt kopen in de supermarkt en bij de drankenwinkel.

----------


## afra1213

Beste Flogiston,

Ik spreek ook niet over kraan water in Utrecht en ik het zeker geen Sourcy genoemd.
Ik weet dat wel dat Spa blauw heel goed is dit het ik laten testen.

Afra 1213

----------


## Flogiston

Spa Blauw is inderdaad goed. Net als vele andere bronwaters. Er zitten dan wel wat mineralen in, maar niet zoveel dat het gevaarlijk wordt voor gevoelige mensen, en ook niet zoveel dat je het beter niet aan baby's of jonge kinderen kunt geven.

Ik weet niet waar of hoe jij het hebt laten testen, maar die test was niet nodig. Je kunt de samenstelling gewoon op de fles zien, of anders gewoon opvragen. Dat is openbaar beschikbare informatie.

----------


## christel1

In onze landen, NL en B wordt het kraantjeswater streng gecontroleerd voor het op de markt of liever in de buizen wordt gebracht. 
Ik drink enkel kraantjeswater, waarom, het kost me maar 2 euro op een jaar (kostprijs drinkwater voor 1 persoon) en ik verklein hierdoor de afvalberg van plastiekflessen, tetrablikjes ed. Ook het produceren van plastiek enzo is een enorme waterverslinder terwijl er binnen x aantal jaar een te kort gaat zijn aan drinkwater. Uit een studie blijkt dat als je altijd flessenwater koopt je dit op een kostprijs van rond de 400 euro uitkomt op een jaar (gemiddeld 2 liter drinken per dag) en dan spreken we nog niet over hoeveel het de maatschappij kost om die flesjes waar jij je water in koopt te produceren. 
Wanneer koop ik water in flesjes ? Enkel om een flesje water in de wagen te leggen of als ik op stap ga maar dan komt dat terug mee in huis en dan vul ik het met kraantjeswater. Spijtig dat je momenteel geen kleine flesjes water vindt die nog geproduceerd zijn uit gewoon glas want het hergebruiken van plastiekflesjes houdt gezondheidsrisico's in (de flesjes zouden een chemische reactie kunnen geven waardoor je sneller kanker kan krijgen) en het gebruik van plastiek papflessen wordt ook afgeraden door pediaters en er zijn al bepaalde merken van papflessen uit de rekken gehaald. Welke stof dat ze afgaven daar zou ik eens moeten gaan op googelen want uit het hoofd weet ik het niet meer. 
Thuis wordt er enkel kraantjeswater gedronken dus, ik koop geen flessen water omdat het water hier volkomen gezond en drinkbaar is.

----------


## toverfee

> In het drinkwater dat naar meer dan zeven miljoen mensen in Chicago en omgeving wordt gepompt zijn sporen aangetroffen van geslachtshormonen, medicijnen, vlamvertragers en onkruidverdelgers.
> Daarnaast worden antidepressiva in toenemende mate voorgeschreven aan mensen, vaak zonder dat ze gediagnosticeerd zijn met een psychische aandoening.
> 
> Na een onderzoek uit 2008 ontdekten lokale autoriteiten dat meer dan 20 farmaceutische medicijnen en andere chemicaliën worden doorgelaten door de waterzuiveringsinstallaties van Chicago.
> 
> Wetenschappers komen steeds meer te weten over de effecten van lange termijn blootstelling*aan dergelijk besmet drinkwater. We moeten aandacht besteden aan de cumulatieve effecten van blootstelling bij lage doses op mensen, zei Thomas Burke, decaan van de Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health.
> 
> Net als andere steden moet Chicago haar inwoners op de hoogte stellen wanneer het drinkwater gereguleerde verontreinigde stoffen bevat, zoals lood, kunstmest en schadelijke bacteriën. Bij medicijnen en andere ongereguleerde substanties is dit niet vereist.
> 
> ...


Kraantjes water is prima, mits het nogmaals gezuiverd wordt.
Dat kan d.m.v. een Brita kom of een zuiveringsinstallatie in het keukenkastje.
In Belgie is het water goed!
Nou daar ben ik het niet mee eens.
Het water dat wij hebben, in Belgie, stinkt en proeft naar chloor en dat doet men niet voor niets. Ik zuiver het kraanwater met de brita en overweeg een installatie, maar die zijn vrij prijzig. Bronwater daarentegen kan heel goed zijn, maar in sommige soorten zitten te veel mineralen. Deze kunnen weer nierstenen e.d.veroorzaken. Dus goed opletten. Mocht je overwegen goed bronwater te kopen voor huishoudelijk gebruik dan is een zuiveringsinstallatie op den duur goedkoper. De flesjes kan je thuis bijvullen.

----------


## toverfee

Kraantjes water is prima, mits het nogmaals gezuiverd wordt.
Dat kan d.m.v. een Brita kom of een zuiveringsinstallatie in het keukenkastje.
In Belgie is het water goed!
Nou daar ben ik het niet mee eens.
Het water dat wij hebben, in Belgie, stinkt en proeft naar chloor en dat doet men niet voor niets. Ik zuiver het kraanwater met de brita en overweeg een installatie, maar die zijn vrij prijzig. Bronwater daarentegen kan heel goed zijn, maar in sommige soorten zitten te veel mineralen. Deze kunnen weer nierstenen e.d.veroorzaken. Dus goed opletten. Mocht je overwegen goed bronwater te kopen voor huishoudelijk gebruik dan is een zuiveringsinstallatie op den duur goedkoper. De flesjes kan je thuis bijvullen.

----------


## Flogiston

In Nederland zit gelukkig geen chloor in het kraanwater. Hier is kraanwater dus direct uit de kraan te drinken. Extra zuivering is optioneel; sommige mensen krijgen hard (kalkrijk) water uit de kraan. Dat vinden zij niet lekker. Hoewel de hoeveelheden kalk zo laag zijn dat er geen gezondheidsschade kan ontstaan, schaffen sommigen zich om smaak-redenen toch een extra waterzuiveraar aan.

Het enige werkelijke mogelijke probleem zit in het deel van het leidingstelsel dat zich binnenshuis bevindt. Vroeger werd daar lood gebruikt, en een materiaal (ik ben de naam vergeten) om leidingdelen aaneen te lassen dat ook bepaalde stoffen afgaf aan het water. Woon je in een oud huis met een dergelijk leidingstelsel, dan moet je alvorens het water te drinken, de kraan eerst even laten doorlopen om de verzamelde stoffen weg te spoelen. Alternatief is het leidingstelsel te vervangen en moderne, ongevaarlijke materialen toe te passen.

Over de situatie in België kan ik niet oordelen. Is het gebruik van chloor daar wijdverbreid, of hangt dat af van de waterleverancier cq van de regio waar je woont?

----------


## christel1

Toverfee, 
Er zit een ding van waarheid in je uitleg, in sommige streken (zeker Limburg waar jij woont) zitten er meer vervuilende producten in het water hier in België, want dit hebben medische studies al bewezen (oa dat ME veel meer voorkomt in Limburg dan in West-Vlaanderen). Ook bv in Brussel zit er veel meer kalk in het water dan van waar ik kom (Oost-Vlaanderen). In Limburg zou de grond in het algemeen volledig moeten gesaneerd worden maar geen enkele minister die daar wil aan beginnen wegens het "kostenplaatje" en durven ze het ook niet toegeven. 
En zoals Flogiston ook al zei, in vele oude huizen worden de loden buizen nog gebruikt en dit kan niet gezond zijn maar om nu te zeggen dat ons water slecht is voor consumptie dat zou ik nu ook niet durven te beweren... ik denk dat ons water wel degelijk gecontroleerd wordt zodat het echt drinkbaar water is. 
En denk aan de afvalberg die we zouden produceren als iedereen ineens voor alles overschakeld op flessenwater.... dit is echt niet goed voor de economie, gezondheid en nog veel meer andere dingens.

----------

